# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم محكمة إستئناف القاهرة- في قضية اثبات النسب - المعروفة بقضية أحمد الفيشاوي وهند ال

## ahmedamer

*حكم محكمة إستئناف القاهرة- في قضية اثبات النسب - المعروفة بقضية أحمد الفيشاوي وهند الحناوي.*

*                                                باسم الشعب* 
*محكمة استئناف القاهرة*
*الدائرة 100 أحوال شخصية*
*حكـــــــــم*
*بالجلسة المنعقدة علنا يوم الأربعاء الموافق* *24**/**5**/2006 بسراي المحكمة* *الكائن مقرها بمجمع المحاكم بأول شارع شبرا ـ جزيرة بدران ( زنانيري* *)*
*برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / أحمد رجائي دبوس    رئيس المحكمة* 
*وعضوية  المستشارين / عبد المجيد الصيفي                   الرئيس بالمحكمة* 
*                                    وأحمد محمد ميعاد                   المستشار* 
*وحضور السيــــــــــــــد /  ياسر الهوبي*  *وكيل أول النيابة* 
*وحضور السيــــــــــــــد/  صلاح الدين حسانين‏          أمين السر* 

*صدر الحكم الاتى فى* *الاستئنافان المقيدة بالجدول العمومي تحت أرقام 1389 لسنة 123 ق و1605 لسنة 123 ق*
*المرفوع أولهما من :* 
*1-* *السيدة / هند حمدي الحناوي – المقيمة فيلا الدكتورة سلوى عبد الباقي – المقطم- قسم الخليفة- القاهرة.*
*ضد* 
*1- السيد/ احمد محمد فاروق فهيم الفيشاوي – المقيم 6 شارع رفاعة – ميدان المساحة – الدقي - الجيزة.*
*2-* *السيد/ وزير الداخلية بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية ويعلن بهيئة قضايا الدولة.*
*والمرفوع ثانيهما من:* 
*1-  السيد/ احمد محمد فاروق فهيم الفيشاوي – المقيم 6 شارع رفاعة – ميدان المساحة – الدقي - الجيزة.*
*ضد* 
*1- السيدة / هند حمدي الحناوي – المقيمة فيلا الدكتورة سلوى عبد الباقي – المقطم- قسم الخليفة- القاهرة.*
*2-* *السيد وزير الداخلية - بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية ويعلن بهيئة قضايا الدولة.*
*المحكمة*

*بعد سماع المرافعة والإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة* *.* 
*حيث أن* *الوقائع على ما يبين من الحكم المستأنف تتحصل فى أن المستأنفة رفعت الدعوى رقم 546* *لسنة 2004 أسرة الخليفة على المستأنف ضده للحكم بثبوت نسب ابنتها لينا إليه وقالت* *شرحا لدعواها أنها تزوجت بالمستأنف ضده زواجا شرعيا فى أواخر ديسمبر 2003 ورزقت منه* *على فراش الزوجية بالابنة المذكورة وإذ أنكر بنوته فقد أقامت الدعوى كما أقام* *المستأنف ضده الدعوى رقم 670 لسنة 2004 أسرة الخليفة بإنكار نسب الصغيرة المذكورة* *إليه وعدم تعرض المستأنفة فيها له وإذ عرضت محكمة الدرجة الأولى لواقعات الخصومة* *ودفاع الطرفين كما أجرت تحقيقا فى الدعوى قضت برفضها وبقبول دعوى المستأنف ضده* *فاستأنفت المحكوم عليها قضاء الحكم طالبة إلغاؤه والحكم لها بطلباتها وركنت فى ذلك* *الى بينتها الشرعية أمام محكمة أول درجة التى أبانت فيها واقعة زواجها من المستأنف* *ضده زواجا شرعيا وأنها رزقت على فراش الزوجية بابنتها لينا* *.* 
*كما استأنف* *المحكوم لصالحه قضاء الحكم فيما تضمنه الأسباب من حصول زواج فاسد وحيث أن* *المحكمة ناقشت الطرفين الماثلين بجلسة اليوم على النحو المثبت بمحضر الجلسة وحيث أن* *الحكم المستأنف لم يقضى بشى**ء** على المدعى عليه ومن ثم فلا يجوز له استئناف الحكم* *وتعتبر المحكمة استئنافه دفاعا فى الدعوى**.* 
*كما أن استئناف المحكوم عليها تتعلق* *جميعا بالحكم المستأنف وقد استوفت أوضاعها القانونية ومن ثم يتعين الحكم بقبولها* *شكلا* *.* 
*وحيث انه لا يشترط فى إثبات عقد الزواج تقديم هذا العقد بل يكفى أن يثبت* *بالبينة القرائن الأحوال حصوله وحصول المعاشرة الزوجية تنفيذا له كما انه ليس* *باللازم أن يشهد الشهود مجلس العقد بل يكفى أن يشهدوا بعلمهم بحصوله لان الشهادة* *بالتسامع جائزة كما أن المقرر شرعا أن النسب هو حق الله تعالى وهو من النظام العام* *وقد جرى الشارع على إثباته حتى إذا دار الأمر بين ثبوته ونفيه ترجح جانب الإثبات* *وتقبل فيه الشهادة بالشائع ويترتب النسب فى نكاح فاسد إذ الأصل أن النسب يحتال فى* *إثباته بما هو جائز عقلا وقبوله شرعا لحمل المراة على الصلاح صيانة لشرفها وشرف* *عشيرتها وللتستر على الأعراض وإحياء للولد مراعاة لمصلحته**.* 
*وحيث أن البين من* *الأوراق سيما من مناقشة الطرفين المتنازعين بالجلسة و**إ**قرارهما بالمعاشرة الجنسية* *وعاشا معا فى منزل المستأنف ضده وكانت تلك المعاشرة بصفة ظاهرة أنهما زوجين وان* *أقوال شهود الزوجة قد أيدوا ذلك أى حدوث الزواج وان البنت المطلوب ثبوت نسبها ق**د* *رزقت نتيجة هذه المعاشرة وهو ما تطمئن إليه المحكمة وتتخذ سندا لحكمها فان دعوى* *الزوجة تكون قد استقامت على سند صحيح من الواقع والشرع* *ا**ل**إ**سلامى الحنيف واذا خالف* *الحكم المستأنف هذا النظر* *وعازه** الانضباط وافتقد حسم الخصومة على كلمة سواء فلا* *على المحكمة إن هى قضت بإلغائه والحكم بإجابة المستأنفة الى ما طلبت* *.* 
*فلهذه* *الأسباب*
*حكمت المحكمة*:
*أولا : بعدم جواز الاستئناف رقم 1503* *لسنة 123 ق**.* 
*ثانيا : بقبول استئناف المستأنفة شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم* *المستأنف وثبوت نسب الطفلة لينا الى والدها احمد محمد فاروق فهيم الفيشاوي والزم**ت* *المستأنف ضده المصاريف عن* *الدرجتين ومائة جنيه أتعاب محاماة**.* 

*صدر هذا الحكم وتلي علنا بالجلسة المنعقدة يوم الأربعاء الموافق 24 / 5 / 2006.* 
*سكرتير الجلسة                                                                                   رئيس المحكمة*

----------

